# Regulador de velocidad para ascensor con motor dc



## daniel barbosa (Ago 20, 2010)

hola debo construir un circuito que regule la velocidad de un motor dc de tal manera que si la netrada es 0 vdc no exista movimiento, si la entrada es de 5 vdc se produsca la mayor velocidad, si la velocidad es de -5 vdc produsca la mayor velocidad en sentido contrario.
estoy pensando en utlizar un puente h pero no he podido entender lo de los -5 voltios dc, necesito una ayudita, y si me recomiendan que utilize otra cosa, o que seria lo mejor en este caso.
de antemano gracias


----------



## Dano (Ago 22, 2010)

Pensaste en usar un comparador?, y de ahí manejas el puente H.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 23, 2010)

Mira este comentario, te sirve para detectar e invertir e sentido de giro, y te puede dar una idea sobre la variación de velocidad.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/91917/


----------



## Dano (Ago 23, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Pensaste en usar un comparador?, y de ahí manejas el puente H.




Error mio usando esta configuración solo tendrás maxima velocidad en cualquier sentido, sigue el enlace de Fogo que explica cosas interesantes.


----------

